# 2017 Murano moonroof drain



## evinrude (Dec 14, 2019)

Sine the moon roof drains on this model are hidden/inaccessible any tips on how to clean them ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The rear ones are a little difficult to get to, they exit behind the rear wheels and you need to peel back the luggage room trim. The fronts are right beneath the cowl cover. Just remove the wiper arms and unclip the cowl cover, then remove the wiper motor (3 screws) to get at the driver's side drain. Clogs in the front drains always happen at the bottom, there are plastic "knockouts" in the bulkhead fittings that you should break off and remove to prevent future clogs.


----------



## Ronda spency (Nov 18, 2021)

I use a blower to kinda clear out the dust



snaptube vidmate​


----------

